# Need help with IRCservices.

## Jessejames187

Hey, I'm running an UnrealIRCd server,  I've tried to get eggdrop running, but failed miserably with that, so I turned to IRCservices for my opping/h-opping/voicing needs... but again, I have met difficulties.

I want it so it doesn't need email-auth, because I know absolutly nothing about setting up SMTP crap. 

I commented out the "NSRequireEmail" option, but ircservices won't start when I do that... 

```
bash-2.05b# /home/branden/Crap/ircservices/ircservices-5.0.37/ircservices

Initialization failed, exiting.

```

I'll just post my modules.conf settings (with some spots edited so as not to give out valueable info)

```
# Example module configuration file for Services.  After making the

# appropriate changes to this file, place it in the Services data directory

# (as specified in the "configure" script, default /usr/local/lib/services)

# under the name "modules.conf".

###########################################################################

#

# Protocol module settings

#

###########################################################################

# Enter the protocol name here, then uncomment the appropriate directives.

Module protocol/unreal

    # NetworkDomain domain  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Protocols: bahamut, dalnet, dreamforge, monkey, ptlink, rfc1459,

    #                trircd, ts8, undernet-p9

    #

    #     Specifies the common domain, if any, shared by all servers on

    #     your IRC network; this is required for global notices to function

    #     properly.  Make sure you do not include a "." before the domain

    #     name.  If you do not specify this, some or all users may not

    #     receive global notices.

    #NetworkDomain   "asdfasdf.asdf.com"

    # CSSetChannelTime  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Protocols: bahamut, monkey, trircd, unreal

    #

    #     When enabled, causes Services to set the "creation time" (the

    #     time at which the first user joined the channel) of a registered

    #     channel to the time at which the channel was registered.  This

    #     can help prevent spurious mode changes and "op hacking" when a

    #     split server reconnects to the network.  When using Unreal,

    #     however, the first user to join the channel when it is empty gets

    #     set -o and +o in quick succession due to limitations of the IRC

    #     server; if this bothers you, do not enable this option.  Also, some

    #     servers (such as Bahamut) generate server notices each time a

    #     channel's timestamp is changed, which can be safely ignored.

    #CSSetChannelTime

    # ServerNumeric <numeric>  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Protocols: unreal

    #

    #     Makes Services send a numeric to the remote server on connect.

    #     This must be a value between 1 and 254, and must not be in use by

    #     any other IRC server on the network.  If you do not want to use a

    #     numeric for Services, comment the directive out.

    ServerNumeric   2

    # SetServerTimes [<time>]  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Protocols: unreal

    #

    #     Causes Services to synchronize all servers' internal clocks with

    #     its own; this can help avoid potential problems with users

    #     improperly gaining chanops, particularly during netsplits.  If a

    #     time parameter is given, Services will repeatedly synchronize the

    #     servers clocks at that interval, otherwise synchronization will

    #     only be performed at startup.

    #SetServerTimes

    #SetServerTimes 12h

EndModule

###########################################################################

#

# Mail module configuration

#

###########################################################################

Module mail/main

    # FromAddress <email>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the E-mail address to be used on outgoing mail.  Make

    #     sure you enter the correct address here before uncommenting the

    #     directive.

    FromAddress services@******.com

    # FromName <name>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Specifies the "real name" to be used on outgoing mail.  Make sure

    #     to include quotes if this is a multi-word string.

    FromName "*******'s Services"

EndModule

################################ Sendmail-based low-level module

Module mail/sendmail

    # SendmailPath <path>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the full path to the "sendmail" program to be used to

    #     send mail.  This program must accept a command-line option "-t"

    #     to extract recipient addresses from a mail message given on

    #     standard input (the standard "sendmail" program does this).

    #     The program will be executed with the same environment as

    #     Services itself is run with.

    SendmailPath /usr/lib/sendmail

EndModule

################################ SMTP-based low-level module

Module mail/smtp

    # RelayHost <hostname>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the host to which all mail will be sent, e.g. your

    #     local mail server.

    #RelayHost   ********.********.com

    # SMTPName <hostname>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the hostname Services will use in the HELO command to

    #     the remote server.  Normally, this should be set to the same as

    #     the hostname of the machine Services runs on.

    #SMTPName   ******.******.com

    # MaxSockets <count>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the maximum number of sockets to the mail server which

    #     can be open at once.

    #MaxSockets   100

EndModule

###########################################################################

#

# OperServ configuration

#

###########################################################################

Module operserv/main

    # OperServName <nick> <string>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the nickname (first parameter) and "real" name (second

    #     parameter) used by the OperServ pseudoclient.

    OperServName   "OperServ"   "Operator Server"

    # GlobalName <nick> <string>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the nickname (first parameter) and "real" name (second

    #     parameter) used by the global-noticer pseudoclient.  This client

    #     is used to send messages from the OperServ GLOBAL command and

    #     news messages.

    GlobalName      "Global"   "Global Noticer"

    # OperServDB <name>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the name of the OperServ database.  When using the

    #     standard database module, this is the name of the file in which

    #     the data is stored.

    OperServDB      "oper.db"

    # ServicesRoot <nick>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the Services "super-user".  The super-user, or "root" as

    #     in Unix terminology, is the only user who can add or delete

    #     Services admins.

    #

    #     This is commented out by default; make sure you insert the correct

    #     nick before uncommenting it.

    ServicesRoot   *********

    # KillClonesAutokill <expiry-time>  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Causes Services to add an autokill for hosts killed using the

    #     KILLCLONES command, to prevent the clients from immediately

    #     reconnecting.  The expiry-time parameter sets the expiry time for

    #     the autokill.

    #

    #     If the autokill module (operserv/akill) is not loaded, this

    #     directive has no effect.

    KillClonesAutokill   30m

    # AllowRaw  [DISCOURAGED]

    #     Enables use of the OperServ RAW command.  This command can be

    #     used for testing IRC server features and other limited uses, but

    #     can also wreak havoc on a network if used improperly; use with

    #     extreme caution.

    #AllowRaw

    # WallOper  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Causes Services to send a WALLOPS/GLOBOPS when a user becomes an

    #     IRC operator.  Note that this can cause WALLOPS floods when

    #     Services first connects to the network.

    #WallOper

    # WallBadOS  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Causes Services to send a WALLOPS/GLOBOPS if a non-IRC-operator

    #     tries to use OperServ.

    #WallBadOS

    # WallOSChannel  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Cause Services to send a WALLOPS/GLOBOPS on use of any of the

    #     MODE, KICK, CLEARMODES, and CLEARCHAN commands.

    #WallOSChannel

    # WallSU  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Causes Services to send a WALLOPS/GLOBOPS whenever a Services

    #     admin successfully obtains Services super-user privileges with

    #     the SU command.  Note that Services will always send a

    #     WALLOPS/GLOBOPS when an incorrect password is given to the SU

    #     command or a user without Services admin privileges attempts to

    #     use the SU command.

    WallSU

EndModule

################################ Autokill module settings

Module operserv/akill

    # AutokillDB <name>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the name of the autokill database.  When using the

    #     standard database module, this is the name of the file in which

    #     the data is stored.

    AutokillDB      "akill.db"

    # AutokillReason <reason>  [REQUIRED]

    #     The reason to use when sending out KILLs for autokills and with

    #     the actual AKILL/GLINE commands.  Some servers show this reason

    #     to users if their connection is rejected because they match an

    #     autokill.  If you include a "%s" in the reason, it will be

    #     replaced by the reason given with the autokill itself.

    AutokillReason "You are banned from this network"

    #AutokillReason "Autokilled: %s"

    # AutokillExpiry <time>  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Sets the default expiry time for autokills.  If not defined,

    #     autokills will not expire by default.

    AutokillExpiry   30d

    # AkillChanExpiry <time>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Sets the default expiry time for autokills added by an AKILLCHAN

    #     command.

    AkillChanExpiry   7d

    # OperMaxExpiry <time>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Sets the maximum expiry time usable by Services operators.  If

    #     not defined, Services operators can set any expiry time, just as

    #     Services administrators can.  If this is set to a value lower

    #     than AutokillExpiry or AkillChanExpiry, autokills entered without

    #     an expiry time will use this setting instead of the relevant

    #     default.

    #OperMaxExpiry   7d

    # EnableExclude  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Causes autokill exclusions to be usable.  If not given, the

    #     EXCLUDE command will be unavailable, and any autokill

    #     exclusions previously added will be ignored.

    #

    #     NOTICE: On IRC servers without autokill exclusion functionality

    #     (such as that in trircd version 5), this will cause autokills to

    #     not be sent to the server; instead, Services will issue a KILL

    #     for each user that matches an autokill and does not match any

    #     autokill exclusions.  This is necessary to allow Services to

    #     apply exclusions to users before they are disconnected.

    #EnableExclude

    # ExcludeReason <reason>  [REQUIRED if EnableExclude set]

    #     The reason to use when sending out EXCLUDE commands on servers

    #     which support them.  If you include a "%s" in the reason, it will

    #     be replaced by the reason given with the exclusion itself.

    ExcludeReason "IRC operator host"

    #ExcludeReason "Excluded from autokills: %s"

    # ExcludeExpiry <time>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Sets the default expiry time for autokill exclusions.  If not

    #     defined, autokill exclusions will not expire by default.

    ExcludeExpiry   30d

    # ImmediatelySendAutokill  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Causes OperServ to inform all servers of a new autokill the

    #     moment it is added, rather than waiting for someone to match it

    #     first.  (Note that autokill exclusions are always sent to the

    #     server immediately; this is to avoid an autokill being triggered

    #     by a non-excluded match before the exclusion has been sent,

    #     resulting in the excluded users being autokilled as well.)

    #ImmediatelySendAutokill

    # WallOSAkill  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Cause Services to send a WALLOPS/GLOBOPS on use of the AKILL or

    #     EXCLUDE command to add or delete autokills or exclusions.

    #WallOSAkill

    # WallAutokillExpire  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Causes Services to send a WALLOPS/GLOBOPS whenever an autokill

    #     or autokill exclusion expires.

    #WallAutokillExpire

EndModule

################################ News module settings

Module operserv/news

    # NewsDB <name>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the name of the news database.  When using the standard

    #     database module, this is the name of the file in which the data

    #     is stored.

    NewsDB      "news.db"

EndModule

################################ Sessions module settings

Module operserv/sessions

    # ExceptionDB <name>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the name of the exception database.  When using the

    #     standard database module, this is the name of the file in which

    #     the data is stored.

    ExceptionDB      "exception.db"

    # DefSessionLimit <limit>  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Default session limit per host.  Once a host reaches its session

    #     limit, all clients attempting to connect from that host will be

    #     killed. A value of zero (or omitting the option entirely) means

    #     an unlimited session limit.

    DefSessionLimit   3

    # MaxSessionLimit <limit>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     The maximum session limit that may be set for a host in an

    #     exception.

    MaxSessionLimit   100

    # ExceptionExpiry <time>  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Sets the default expiry time for exceptions.  If not set,

    #     exceptions will not expire by default.

    ExceptionExpiry   1d

    # SessionLimitExceeded <message>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     The message that will be NOTICE'd to a user just before they are

    #     removed from the network because their host's session limit has

    #     been exceeded.  It may be used to give a slightly more

    #     descriptive reason for the impending kill as opposed to simply

    #     "Session limit exceeded".  If this is commented out, nothing will

    #     be sent.

    SessionLimitExceeded "The session limit for your host %s has been exceeded."

    # SessionLimitDetailsLoc <message>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Same as above, but should be used to provide a website address

    #     where users can find out more about session limits and how to go

    #     about applying for an exception.  If this is commented out,

    #     nothing will be sent.

    #

    #     This option has been intentionally commented out in an effort to

    #     remind you to change the URL it contains.  It is recommended that

    #     you supply an address/URL where people can get help regarding

    #     session limits.

    #SessionLimitDetailsLoc "Please visit http://your.website.url/ for more information about session limits."

    # SessionLimitAutokill <max-kill-interval> <num-kills> <expiry> <reason>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     With this option, Services will add an automatic autokill when

    #     the same host's session limit is exceeded repeatedly in a short

    #     period of time.  If not given, autokills will not be

    #     automatically added (Services will just keep killing users from

    #     the host as they come on).  Note that the autokill module

    #     (operserv/akill) must be loaded for this to work.

    #

    #     <max-kill-interval> sets the maximum interval which can elapse

    #     between kills before the kill counter is reset.

    #

    #     <num-kills> sets the number of kills before an autokill is added.

    #

    #     <expiry> sets the expiration time for the autokill.

    #

    #     <reason> sets the reason for the autokill.

    #SessionLimitAutokill 10s 5 30m "Exceeding session limit"

    # WallOSException  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Cause Services to send a WALLOPS/GLOBOPS on use of the EXCEPTION

    #     command to add or delete a session exception.

    #WallOSException

    # WallExceptionExpire  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Causes Services to send a WALLOPS/GLOBOPS whenever a session

    #     limit exception expires.

    #WallExceptionExpire

EndModule

################################ S-line module settings

Module operserv/sline

    # SlineDB <name>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the name of the S-line database.  When using the

    #     standard database module, this is the name of the file in which

    #     the data is stored.

    SlineDB      "sline.db"

    # SGlineReason <reason>  [REQUIRED]

    #     The reason to use when sending out KILLs and SGLINE commands.

    #     Some servers show this reason to users if their connection is

    #     rejected because they match an SGline.  If you include a "%s"

    #     in the reason, it will be replaced by the reason given with the

    #     SGline entry itself.

    SGlineReason "Invalid real name"

    #SGlineReason "Invalid real name: %s"

    # SQlineReason <reason>  [REQUIRED]

    #     The reason to use when sending out KILLs and SQLINE commands.

    #     Some servers show this reason to users if their connection is

    #     rejected because they match an SQline.  If you include a "%s"

    #     in the reason, it will be replaced by the reason given with the

    #     SQline entry itself.

    SQlineReason "Reserved nickname"

    #SQlineReason "Reserved nickname: %s"

    # SZlineReason <reason>  [REQUIRED]

    #     The reason to use when sending out KILLs and SZLINE commands.

    #     Some servers show this reason to users if their connection is

    #     rejected because they match an SZline.  If you include a "%s"

    #     in the reason, it will be replaced by the reason given with the

    #     SZline entry itself.

    SZlineReason "You are banned from this network"

    #SZlineReason "Z-lined: %s"

    # ImmediatelySendSline  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Causes OperServ to inform all servers of a new S-line the moment

    #     it is added, rather than waiting for someone to match it first.

    #ImmediatelySendSline

    # SGlineExpiry <time>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Sets the default expiry time for SGlines.  If not defined,

    #     SGlines of that type will not expire by default.

    #SGlineExpiry   30d

    # SQlineExpiry <time>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Sets the default expiry time for SQlines.  If not defined,

    #     SQlines of that type will not expire by default.

    #SQlineExpiry   30d

    # SZlineExpiry <time>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Sets the default expiry time for SZlines.  If not defined,

    #     SZlines of that type will not expire by default.

    SZlineExpiry   30d

    # WallOSSline  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Cause Services to send a WALLOPS/GLOBOPS on use of the SGLINE,

    #     SQLINE, or SZLINE commands to add or delete S-lines.

    #WallOSSline

    # WallSlineExpire  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Causes Services to send a WALLOPS/GLOBOPS whenever an autokill

    #     expires.

    #WallSlineExpire

    # SQlineIgnoreOpers  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Allows IRC operators to use nicknames that match an SQline.

    #     (Note that this may not function properly if the IRC server does

    #     not allow IRC operators to use such nicknames.)

    SQlineIgnoreOpers

    # SQlineKill  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Normally, users whose nickname matches an SQline will have their

    #     nickname changed (on servers which support forced nickname

    #     changing) instead of being killed.  Setting this option causes

    #     such users to be killed even on such servers, which may be

    #     helpful for dealing with clone attacks.

    #

    #     Note that if this option is set, Services will not send SQlines

    #     to the IRC network; if it did, the IRC servers would step in and

    #     send the user an "invalid nickname" message before Services had a

    #     chance to kill the user.

    #SQlineKill

EndModule

###########################################################################

#

# NickServ configuration

#

###########################################################################

Module nickserv/main

    # NickServName <nick> <string>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the nickname (first parameter) and "real" name (second

    #     parameter) used by the NickServ pseudoclient.

    NickServName   "NickServ"   "Nickname Server"

    # NickServDB <name>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the name of the nickname database.  When using the

    #     standard database module, this is the name of the file in which

    #     the data is stored.

    NickServDB      "nick.db"

    # NSEnableRegister  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Allows the REGISTER command to be used.  This is usually a good

    #     thing, but if you don't want your users to be able to register

    #     nicknames, remove (or comment out) this directive.  Note that you

    #     will need to at least enable this to register the Services

    #     super-user nick (defined in the operserv/main ServicesRoot

    #     directive), or you will not be able to use any privileged

    #     OperServ functions!

    NSEnableRegister

    # NSRegEmailMax <count>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Sets the maximum number of nicknames that can be registered to a

    #     single E-mail address; this affects both ordinary registration as

    #     well as changing the address using SET EMAIL, and also nickname

    #     linking (if the appropriate module module is loaded).  If not

    #     given, there is no limit.

    #

    #     This option is most useful in combination with NSRequireEmail,

    #     below.

    #NSRegEmailMax   20

    # NSRequireEmail  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Makes an E-mail address required at registration time.  Users

    #     also will not be able to clear the address once registered,

    #     though they can change it.  If not set, an E-mail address is not

    #     required (but may still be given), and the address may be cleared

    #     later on.

    #NSRequireEmail

    # NSRegDelay <time>  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Sets the minimum length of time between consecutive uses of the

    #     REGISTER command.  If not given, this restriction is disabled.

    #

    #     WARNING: Not setting NSRegDelay, or setting it too low, will not

    #              only allow "registration flooding", but, if the

    #              mail-auth module is also loaded, will also allow users

    #              to abuse this command to send large quantities of mail

    #              (mailbombs) to arbitrary users!

    NSRegDelay      5m

    # NSInitialRegDelay <time>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Sets the minimum length of time the user must be connected before

    #     using the REGISTER command for the first time.  If not given,

    #     this restriction is disabled.  This option can be helpful in

    #     preventing malicious bots from flooding your network with

    #     registrations.

    #NSInitialRegDelay   30s

    # NSDef...  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Sets the default options for newly registered nicks.  Note that

    #     changing these options will have no effect on nicks which are

    #     already registered.  Options not listed here will be unset on new

    #     nicks.

    #

    #     If both NSDefKill and NSDefKillQuick are given, NSDefKillQuick

    #     takes precedence.  KILL IMMED cannot be specified as a default.

    #NSDefKill

    #NSDefKillQuick

    NSDefSecure

    #NSDefPrivate

    NSDefHideEmail

    NSDefHideUsermask

    #NSDefHideQuit

    NSDefMemoSignon

    NSDefMemoReceive

    # NSExpire <time>  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Sets the length of time before a nick registration expires.  If

    #     not set, nicknames will not expire.

    NSExpire      30d

    # NSExpireWarning <time>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Sets the length of time before nick expiration during which

    #     warnings are sent to the user when the user is online (and not

    #     identified).  If not set, no warnings will be sent; however, a

    #     message will still be sent when the nickname actually expires.

    NSExpireWarning   3d

    # NSSuspendExpire <time> <grace-period>  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Sets the default expiry time and recovery grace period for

    #     nickname suspensions.  (The expiry time can be set individually

    #     for each suspension; the grace period cannot.)

    #

    #     The recovery grace period is the length of time a nick must exist

    #     for, after being unsuspended, before it is allowed to expire.

    #     This gives the owner a chance to reclaim the nick.  It is

    #     enforced, if necessary, by adjusting the "last seen time" value,

    #     as well as the AUTH timeout when the mail-auth module is in use,

    #     when the nick is unsuspended.  If set to zero, nicknames that are

    #     suspended for longer than "NSExpire" will be expired (dropped)

    #     during the next check for nickname expiration, giving the owners

    #     very little time to identify for their nicknames and prevent

    #     their expiry.

    #

    #     If not specified, nickname suspensions will not expire by

    #     default, and there will be no grace period for recovering the nick.

    NSSuspendExpire   25d 5d

    # NSShowPassword  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Causes the user's password to be sent back to them in a NOTICE at

    #     registration time, as a reminder.

    NSShowPassword

    # NSEnforcerUser <user>[@<host>]  [REQUIRED]

    #     Sets the username (and possibly hostname) used for the fake user

    #     created when NickServ collides a user.  Should be in user@host

    #     format.  If the host is not given, the one from ServicesUser is

    #     used.

    NSEnforcerUser   enforcer

    #NSEnforcerUser   enforcer@localhost.net

    # NSForceNickChange  [OPTIONAL]

    #     When enabled, makes NickServ change a user's nick to a

    #     "Guest######" nick instead of killing them when enforcing a

    #     "nick kill".  (The actual nickname used is determined by the

    #     GuestNickPrefix setting in ircservices.conf.)

    #

    #     This setting has no effect with IRC servers that do not support

    #     forcibly changing a client's nickname, and a warning will be

    #     written to the log file if this option is used in such a case.

    #NSForceNickChange

    # NSReleaseTimeout <time>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Sets the delay before a NickServ-collided nick is released.

    NSReleaseTimeout   1m

    # NSAllowKillImmed  [OPTIONAL]

    #     When given, allows the use of the IMMED option with the NickServ

    #     SET KILL command.

    #NSAllowKillImmed

    # NSListOpersOnly  [OPTIONAL]

    #     When enabled, limits use of the NickServ LIST and LISTEMAIL

    #     commands to IRC operators.

    #NSListOpersOnly

    # NSListMax <count>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the maximum number of nicks to be returned for a

    #     NickServ LIST or LISTEMAIL command.

    NSListMax      50

    # NSSecureAdmins  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     When enabled, prevents the use of the DROP, GETPASS, and SET

    #     PASSWORD commands by Services admins on other Services admins or

    #     the Services root.

    NSSecureAdmins

    # NSEnableDropEmail  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Allows the DROPEMAIL command to be used.  This command can help

    #     recover from mass-registration attacks, but can also destroy your

    #     database if used improperly.

    #NSEnableDropEmail

    # NSDropEmailExpire  [REQUIRED]

    #     Sets the maximum length of time allowed between a DROPEMAIL

    #     command and the corresponding DROPEMAIL-CONFIRM command.

    NSDropEmailExpire 10m

    # NSHelpWarning <time>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     When enabled, displays a "do not abuse NickServ" warning at the

    #     end of the NickServ HELP output similar to previous versions of

    #     Services.  Otherwise, the warning is not displayed.

    #NSHelpWarning

EndModule

################################ Access list module

Module nickserv/access

    # NSAccessMax <count>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Sets the maximum number of entries allowed on a nickname access

    #     list.

    NSAccessMax      32

    # NSFirstAccessEnable  [OPTIONAL]

    #     When enabled, causes an access entry based on the registering

    #     user's username and hostname to be automatically added to the

    #     access list of a newly-registered nickname.  When disabled,

    #     newly-registered nicknames will have an empty access list.

    NSFirstAccessEnable

    # NSFirstAccessWild  [OPTIONAL]

    #     When enabled, causes the first access list entry added to a newly

    #     registered nickname to use a wildcard in the hostname when

    #     appropriate.  When disabled, the first access list entry consists

    #     of the registering user's username and hostname as-is, without

    #     wildcards.  This directive has no effect if NSFirstAccessEnable

    #     is disabled.

    NSFirstAccessWild

EndModule

################################ Autojoin module

Module nickserv/autojoin

    # NSAutojoinMax <count>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Sets the maximum number of entries allowed on an autojoin list.

    #     There is little point in setting this higher than the maximum

    #     number of channels a client is allowed to join by the server

    #     (usually 10).

    NSAutojoinMax      10

EndModule

################################ Link module

Module nickserv/link

    # NSLinkMax <count>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Sets the maximum number of links allowed for a single nickname

    #     group.

    NSLinkMax      20

EndModule

################################ Authentication module

Module nickserv/mail-auth

    # NSNoAuthExpire <time>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Sets the period of time after which a newly registered nickname

    #     will expire if it is not authenticated.  If not specified, the

    #     standard nickname expiration time (NSExpire) is used.

    #NSNoAuthExpire   12h

    # NSSendauthDelay <time>  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Sets the minimum length of time between consecutive uses of the

    #     SENDAUTH command for the same nick group.  If not specified, this

    #     restriction is disabled.

    #

    #     WARNING: Not setting NSSendauthDelay, or setting it too low, will

    #              allow users to abuse this command to send large

    #              quantities of mail (mailbombs) to arbitrary users!

    NSSendauthDelay   1d

EndModule

################################ SENDPASS module

Module nickserv/sendpass

    # NSSendpassDelay <time>  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Sets the minimum length of time between consecutive uses of the

    #     SENDPASS command for the same nick group.  If not specified, this

    #     restriction is disabled.

    #

    #     WARNING: Not setting NSSendpassDelay, or setting it too low, will

    #              allow users to abuse this command to send large

    #              quantities of mail (mailbombs) to arbitrary users!

    NSSendpassDelay   1d

EndModule

###########################################################################

#

# ChanServ configuration

#

###########################################################################

Module chanserv/main

    # ChanServName <nick> <string>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the nickname (first parameter) and "real" name (second

    #     parameter) used by the ChanServ pseudoclient.

    ChanServName   "ChanServ"   "Channel Server"

    # ChanServDB <name>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the name of the channel database.  When using the

    #     standard database module, this is the name of the file in which

    #     the data is stored.

    ChanServDB      "chan.db"

    # CSEnableRegister  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Allows the REGISTER command to be used.  This is usually a good

    #     thing, but if you don't want your users to be able to register

    #     channels, remove (or comment out) this directive.  Note, however,

    #     that Services administrators and the Services super-user will

    #     still be able to use the REGISTER command even if this directive

    #     is not given.

    CSEnableRegister

    # CSRegisteredOnly  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Treats unregistered channels as if they were forbidden,

    #     disallowing access by ordinary users to any channels not

    #     explicitly registered with ChanServ.  IRC operators will be

    #     allowed to enter such channels, as they are for ordinary

    #     forbidden channels.  Note that this directive operates

    #     independently from the CSEnableRegister directive; if

    #     CSEnableRegister is commented out, non-Services-admin IRC

    #     operators will be able to join unregistered channels but will

    #     not be permitted to register them.

    #CSRegisteredOnly

    # CSMaxReg <count>  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Limits the number of channels which may be registered to a single

    #     nickname.  In the case of linked nicks, this limit applies to the

    #     entire set of linked nicks.

    CSMaxReg   20

    # CSDef...  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Sets the default options for newly registered channels.  Note

    #     that changing these options will have no effect on channels which

    #     are already registered.  Options not listed here will be unset on

    #     new channels.

    CSDefKeepTopic

    #CSDefSecureOps

    #CSDefPrivate

    #CSDefTopicLock

    #CSDefLeaveOps

    CSDefSecure

    #CSDefOpNotice

    #CSDefEnforce

    #CSDefHideEmail

    #CSDefHideTopic

    #CSDefHideMlock

    # CSExpire <time>  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Sets the length of time before a channel expires.  If not set,

    #     channels will not expire.

    CSExpire   14d

    # CSSuspendExpire <time>  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Sets the default expiry time and recovery grace period for channel

    #     suspensions.  If not set, channel suspensions will not expire by

    #     default and there will be no recovery grace period.

    CSSuspendExpire 12d 2d

    # CSShowPassword  [OPTIONAL]

    #     If specified, causes the user's password to be sent back to them

    #     in a NOTICE at registration time, as a reminder.

    CSShowPassword

    # CSAccessMax <count>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Sets the maximum number of entries on a channel's access list.

    #     Channel access lists may contain only registered nicknames;

    #     therefore, checking each entry on the list requires only a single

    #     scalar comparison instead of a wildcard match, and this limit may be

    #     safely set much higher than (for example) the nickname access list

    #     size limit without impacting performance significantly.

    CSAccessMax   1024

    # CSAutokickMax <count>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Sets the maximum number of entries on a channel's autokick list.

    CSAutokickMax   32

    # CSAutokickReason <text>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Sets the default reason for an autokick if none is given.

    CSAutokickReason "User has been banned from the channel"

    # CSInhabit <time>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Sets the length of time ChanServ stays in a channel after kicking

    #     a user from a channel s/he is not permitted to be in.  This only

    #     occurs when the user is the only one in the channel.

    CSInhabit   15s

    # CSRestrictDelay <time>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     When enabled, causes ChanServ to permit users to join channels

    #     with the RESTRICTED option set if they would be permitted to join

    #     after identifying for their nick, and to not remove mode +o (ops)

    #     from users who would be auto-opped if identified for their nick,

    #     for the given period of time after Services starts up.  This gives

    #     such users time to identify to NickServ before being kicked out of

    #     restricted channels or getting deopped.

    CSRestrictDelay   15s

    # CSListOpersOnly  [OPTIONAL]

    #     When enabled, limits use of the ChanServ LIST command to IRC

    #     operators.

    #CSListOpersOnly

    # CSListMax <count>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the maximum number of channels to be returned for a

    #     ChanServ LIST command.

    CSListMax   50

    # CSForbidShortChannel  [OPTIONAL]

    #     When enabled, treats the channel "#" as a forbidden channel, not

    #     allowing any users to join it.  When not enabled, the channel "#"

    #     can be used normally, although ChanServ functions cannot be used

    #     with it.  If CSRegisteredOnly is enabled, this directive has no

    #     effect (the "#" channel will be treated as forbidden along with

    #     all other unregistered channel).

    #CSForbidShortChannel

EndModule

################################ SENDPASS module

Module chanserv/sendpass

    # CSSendpassDelay <time>  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Sets the period of time which must elapse between SENDPASS

    #     commands for the same channel.  If not specified, the SENDPASS

    #     command may be used at any time.

    #

    #     NOTE: Since users can only send passwords to nicks they have

    #           identified for, the potential for E-mail attacks via this

    #           command is minimal; however, setting this limit too low (or

    #           not setting it at all) can allow users to slow down

    #           Services through frequent SENDPASS requests.

    CSSendpassDelay   1h

EndModule

###########################################################################

#

# MemoServ configuration

#

###########################################################################

Module memoserv/main

    # MemoServName <nick> <string>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the nickname (first parameter) and "real" name (second

    #     parameter) used by the MemoServ pseudoclient.

    MemoServName   "MemoServ"   "Memo Server"

    # MSMaxMemos <count>  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Sets the maximum number of memos a user is allowed to keep by

    #     default.  Normal users may set the limit anywhere between zero

    #     and this value; Services admins can change it to any value or

    #     disable it.  If not given, the limit is disabled by default, and

    #     normal users can set any limit they want.

    MSMaxMemos   20

    # MSExpire <time>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Sets the length of time after a memo is sent until it expires and

    #     is automatically deleted.  If not set, memos will not expire.

    #     Note that memos sent while MSExpire is disabled will not expire

    #     even if MSExpire is later enabled.

    #MSExpire   3d

    # MSExpireUnread  [OPTIONAL]

    #     If specified, unread memos will be expired after the delay given

    #     in the MSExpire directive just like other memos; normally, unread

    #     memos do not expire.  If MSExpire is not set, this directive is

    #     ignored.

    #MSExpireUnread

    # MSSendDelay <time>  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Sets the delay between consecutive uses of the MemoServ SEND

    #     command.  This can help prevent spam as well as denial-of-service

    #     attacks from sending large numbers of memos and filling up disk

    #     space (and memory).  A 3-second wait means a maximum average of

    #     150 bytes of memo per second per user under the current IRC

    #     protocol.

    MSSendDelay   3s

    # MSNotifyAll  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Should we notify all appropriate users of a new memo?  This

    #     applies in cases where a memo is sent to a nick which has other

    #     nicks linked to it and multiple users are using two or more of

    #     the linked nicks.  Enabling this option will cause MemoServ to

    #     check all users who are currently online to see whether any have

    #     nicks which are linked to the target of the memo, and if so,

    #     notify all of them.  This can take a good deal of CPU time on

    #     larger networks, so you may want to disable it.

    MSNotifyAll

EndModule

################################ FORWARD module

Module memoserv/forward

    # MSAllowForward  [OPTIONAL]

    #     If given, allows the FORWARD command to be used (the SET FORWARD

    #     command is always available).  While the FORWARD command can be

    #     useful particularly for users first setting the FORWARD option

    #     on, a large number of users using the FORWARD ALL command can

    #     place a significant load on Services.

    MSAllowForward

    # MSForwardDelay <time>  [RECOMMENDED if MSAllowForward is set]

    #     Sets the minimum length of time between consecutive uses of the

    #     FORWARD command.  If not given, this restriction is disabled.

    #     (Note that this can allow users to place a significant load on

    #     Services and/or your mail server!)

    #

    #     If MSAllowForward is not set, this directive is ignored.

    MSForwardDelay   10s

EndModule

################################ IGNORE module

Module memoserv/ignore

    # MSIgnoreMax  [REQUIRED]

    #     Sets the maximum number of entries a user can have for their

    #     nickname group's memo ignore list.

    MSIgnoreMax   32

EndModule

###########################################################################

#

# StatServ configuration

#

###########################################################################

Module statserv/main

    # StatServName <nick> <string>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the nickname (first parameter) and "real" name (second

    #     parameter) used by the StatServ pseudoclient.

    StatServName   "StatServ"   "Statistics Server"

    # StatServDB <name>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the name of the StatServ database.  When using the

    #     standard database module, this is the name of the file in which

    #     the data is stored.

    StatServDB      "stats.db"

    # SSOpersOnly  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Limits the use of StatServ to IRC operators only.

    #SSOpersOnly

EndModule

###########################################################################

#

# HTTP server modules

#

###########################################################################

Module httpd/main

    # ListenTo <address>:<port>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the address and port number on which the HTTP server

    #     will listen for incoming requests.  <address> may be specified as

    #     an IP address (first example below), a hostname (second example),

    #     or the special string "*", which means "any IP address" (third

    #     example).

    #

    #     When a hostname is given, as in the second example below,

    #     Services will look up the address(es) associated with the

    #     hostname at startup time, and bind to every IP address found.

    #     This can be useful, for example, with dynamic DNS, in which

    #     the server's IP address changes periodically; however, the

    #     hostname lookup can take time--especially if there is no DNS

    #     server on the local network--and is susceptible to network or

    #     DNS server outages, so IP addresses or "*" should be used

    #     whenever possible.

    #

    #     Note that many systems restrict low port numbers to the system

    #     administrator; in particular, Unix-like systems allow only the

    #     root user (UID 0) to use ports less than 1024.

    #ListenTo 127.0.0.1:12701

    #ListenTo services.example.net:8080

    ListenTo *:80

    # ListenBacklog  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the maximum number of connections that can be received

    #     by the operating system without being accepted by Services (the

    #     second parameter, `backlog', to the listen() system call).  If

    #     you start seeing refused or delayed connections on a busy server,

    #     try increasing this value.

    #

    #     If you don't understand the above, leave this setting alone.

    ListenBacklog   5

    # RequestBufferSize <bytes>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the size of the buffer allocated for each HTTP request.

    #     Note that this buffer is allocated for every connection, and an

    #     additional amount of memory will be allocated for header pointers

    #     (in the pathological case this extra amount could reach 4/3 of

    #     the value given for this directive).  If a client sends a request

    #     (including POST data) exceeding this value, an error will be

    #     returned and the connection terminated.

    #

    #     If you don't understand the above, leave this setting alone.

    RequestBufferSize   4096

    # MaxConnections <count>  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Specifies the maximum number of simultaneous connections allowed.

    #     If not given, no limit is placed on the number of connections;

    #     however, the operating system may impose its own limits, which

    #     are not under the control of Services.

    MaxConnections   10

    # MaxRequests <count>  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Specifies the maximum number of requests that can be made over a

    #     single connection before the server disconnects it.  If not

    #     given, no limit is placed on the number of requests per

    #     connection; note that this may allow malicious users to interfere

    #     with Services' normal operations by sending large numbers of

    #     requests over a single connection.

    MaxRequests      20

    # IdleTimeout <time>  [RECOMMENDED]

    #     Specifies the length of time a connection can be idle (not

    #     sending data) before it will be automatically closed.  If not

    #     given, connections will never be closed automatically.

    IdleTimeout      30s

    # LogConnections  [OPTIONAL]

    #     If given, a log message will be written for each connection to

    #     the server.

    LogConnections

EndModule

################################ IP address authorization module

Module httpd/auth-ip

    # AllowHost <path> <address>  [OPTIONAL]

    # DenyHost <path> <address>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Specifies which hosts will be allowed (or not allowed) to access

    #     resources provided by the HTTP server.  The <path> parameter is a

    #     URL path (not including the "http://host.name"), and matches any

    #     URL which begins with the same string; for example, "/dir"

    #     matches both "/dir/file" and "/dirty".  The <address> can be an

    #     IP address, a hostname (as with ListenTo in the main server

    #     module, all addresses associated with the hostname will be

    #     allowed or denied), the string "*" (which means all addresses),

    #     or the special format "<IP-address>/<mask>", where <mask> is an

    #     integer from 1 to 31 giving the number of bits in the subnet

    #     address, which indicates that the entire subnet of addressess

    #     specified should be allowed or denied; for example,

    #     "192.168.1.64/26" represents the range of addresses from

    #     192.168.1.64 to 192.168.1.127.

    #

    #     Examples:

    #        AllowHost /debug 127.0.0.1   # Allow all requests from localhost

    #                                     #   to the debug page

    #        AllowHost / 192.168.0.0/24   # Allow any host in the 192.168.0.*

    #                                     #   network access to the entire server

    #        DenyHost / shell.example.org # Deny connections from any address

    #                                     #   associated with shell.example.org

    #

    #     Multiple AllowHost or DenyHost directives for the same path may

    #     be used to specify multiple addresses to allow or deny.  Each

    #     condition will be checked in the order they are listed here, and

    #     the first matching one will be used.  For example, these lines:

    #        AllowHost / 192.168.0.1

    #        DenyHost  / 192.168.0.0/24

    #     deny access to all hosts in the 192.168.0.* network _except_

    #     192.168.0.1.  However, the reverse:

    #        DenyHost  / 192.168.0.0/24

    #        AllowHost / 192.168.0.1

    #     simply blocks all hosts in the 192.168.0.* network, since the

    #     first rule matches 192.168.0.1 and the second is never checked.

    #

    #     Access to the entire server can be allowed or denied by using the

    #     path "/", which matches every URL (since all URLs begin with a

    #     slash).  It is good practice to include such a rule after all

    #     others to explicitly indicate what should be done with requests

    #     that do not match any other rule.  (If a request does not match

    #     any rules at all, it is implicitly allowed, but this behavior may

    #     change in the future and should not be relied on.)  For example:

    #        AllowHost / *

    #     or:

    #        DenyHost / *

    #

    #     WARNING: Hostnames are resolved only once at startup; any changes

    #              in a host's IP address will not be seen by Services.

    #

    #     Note: These directives are listed as "optional" only because the

    #           module will still load even if no directives are listed;

    #           however, unless AllowHost/DenyHost directives are given,

    #           the module will not have any effect.

    AllowHost / *

EndModule

################################ Password authorization module

Module httpd/auth-password

    # AuthName <name>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the name to be used by the user's browser when asking

    #     for a password (as in "Enter username and password for <name>:").

    AuthName      "IRC Services"

    # Protect <path> <user>:<pass>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Sets the URLs (paths) which will be protected by password

    #     authorization, and the username and password for each path.  The

    #     username and password can be different for each path.  The path

    #     given will match any URL beginning with that string, as with the

    #     auth-ip module.

    #

    #     Examples:

    #         Protect   /debug   "debug:debug"

    #         Protect   /~   "nickuser:nickpass"

    #

    #     Note: This directive is listed as "optional" only because the

    #           module will still load even if no directives are listed;

    #           however, unless Protect directives are given, the module

    #           will not have any effect.  Use a path of "/" to apply

    #           password protection to the entire server.

EndModule

################################ Database access module

Module httpd/dbaccess

# NOTICE: This module allows complete access to all Services data;

#         be certain to protect it from unauthorized access using

#         authorization modules or other means.

    # Prefix <path>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Sets the URL (path) at which database access will be accessible.

    #     If this does not end with a slash, one will be appended

    #     automatically.  Access is provided using the following directory

    #     tree:

    #

    #         <path>/                   Main menu

    #         <path>/operserv/          OperServ data and menu

    #         <path>/operserv/akill/    Autokill list

    #         <path>/operserv/news/     News item list

    #         <path>/operserv/sessions/ Session and exception lists

    #         <path>/operserv/sline/    S-line lists

    #         <path>/nickserv/          Nickname list and information

    #         <path>/chanserv/          Channel list and information

    #         <path>/statserv/          Network statistics

    #         <path>/xml-export/        XML-format database download

    #

    #     Categories for which the relevant module is not loaded will not

    #     be accessible.

    #

    #     WARNING: These functions, particularly the XML export function,

    #              can cause Services to stop for a significant period of

    #              time while they are processed!

    #

    #     This is commented out by default; make sure you implement proper

    #     access protection (see above) before uncommenting it.

    Prefix      "/dbaccess"

EndModule

################################ Debug page module

Module httpd/debug

    # DebugURL <path>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Sets the URL (path) at which the debug page will be accessible.

    #     This must begin with a slash.

    DebugURL      "/debug"

EndModule

################################ Nick/channel redirect module

Module httpd/redirect

    # NicknamePrefix <path>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Sets the URL (path) at which nickname redirects will be

    #     accessible; all characters after this prefix, up to the next

    #     slash, will be taken as the nickname.  This must begin with a

    #     slash.  The default value, "/~", emulates the traditional home

    #     page URL of "http://www.example.net/~username/".  If you use a

    #     directory name instead, it must end with a slash, for example:

    #     "/nickname/".  See also ChannelPrefix, below.

    #

    #     If not set, nickname redirects will not be done.

    NicknamePrefix      "/~"

    # ChannelPrefix <path>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Sets the URL (path) at which channel redirects will be

    #     accessible; all characters after this prefix, up to the next

    #     slash, will be taken as the channel name (without the leading

    #     "#", which cannot be used in URLs).  The path must begin with

    #     a slash.  The default value, "/channel/", gives URLs like

    #     "http://services.example.net/channels/channelname/" for channel

    #     "#channelname".

    #

    #     If not set, channel redirects will not be done.

    #

    #     Note: If a URL could be interpreted as both a nickname URL and a

    #           channel URL, the nickname will take precedence, even if it

    #           is not registered or does not have a URL associated with it.

    ChannelPrefix   "/channel/"

EndModule

################################ Top page module

Module httpd/top-page

    # Filename <path> [<content-type>]  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Sets the name of a file to be delivered as the server's top page.

    #     If this does not begin with a slash, then it is taken as relative

    #     to the Services data directory.  The second parameter specifies

    #     the MIME content type of the file; if not given, it defaults to

    #     text/html.

    #Filename   "Top Page.txt" text/plain

    #Filename   /var/www/html/ircservices/top-page.html

    # Redirect <URL>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Sets a URL to be provided as a redirect to a client accessing the

    #     top page.  This must be a full URL, beginning with "http://" (or

    #     some other protocol specifier).  If both Filename and Redirect

    #     are given, Redirect takes precedence.

    #Redirect   http://www.example.net/ircservices/

EndModule

###########################################################################

#

# Miscellaneous modules

#

###########################################################################

################################ DevNull settings

Module misc/devnull

    # DevNullName <nick> <string>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the nickname (first parameter) and "real" name (second

    #     parameter) used by the DevNull pseudoclient.

    DevNullName      "DevNull"   "/dev/null -- message sink"

EndModule

################################ HelpServ settings

Module misc/helpserv

    # HelpServName <nick> <string>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the nickname (first parameter) and "real" name (second

    #     parameter) used by the HelpServ pseudoclient.

    HelpServName   "HelpServ"   "Help Server"

    # HelpDir <dirname>  [REQUIRED]

    #     Specifies the name of the subdirectory containing help files for

    #     HelpServ.

    HelpDir      helpfiles

EndModule

################################ XML export settings

Module misc/xml-export

# This module has no configurable settings.

EndModule

################################ XML import settings

Module misc/xml-import

    # OnNicknameCollision <action>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Specifies the action to be taken when a nickname in the data to

    #     import is already registered.  The string must be one of either

    #     "skipgroup" (skip over the nickname group containing the nickname

    #     in the imported data), "skipnick" (skip only the colliding

    #     nickname), "overwrite" (drop the existing nickname), or "abort"

    #     (do not import any data).  Note that when "abort" is selected,

    #     the entire XML input is still checked for errors, but Services

    #     will abort before actually merging any data.

    #

    #     When using "overwrite", if a nickname group has only one nickname

    #     and that nickname is overwritten, the nickname group will be

    #     dropped as well.  As a consequence, any channels owned by such a

    #     nickname will be dropped (or shifted to their successors) as

    #     well.  All nicknames and channels overwritten or droppde in this

    #     manner will be displayed on standard error.

    #

    #     If not specified, defaults to "skipgroup".

    #OnNicknameCollision   skipgroup

    # OnChannelCollision <action>  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Specifies the action to be taken when a channel in the data to

    #     import is already registered.  The string must be one of either

    #     "skip" (skip over the channel in the imported data), "overwrite"

    #     (drop the existing channel), or "abort" (do not import any data).

    #     Note that when "abort" is selected, the entire XML input is still

    #     checked for errors, but Services will abort before actually

    #     merging any data.  If not specified, defaults to "skip".

    #OnChannelCollision   skip

    # VerboseImport  [OPTIONAL]

    #     Causes a detailed list of imported nicknames, channels, and other

    #     data to be printed to standard output.

    VerboseImport

EndModule

```

If anyone can figure out what I need to do for it to run without RequireEmail, you will have my eterenal gratitude =D

----------

## vosechu

I would love to help but I have to admit I know nothing about the unreal servers. Ok, so my post is useless thusfar. 

What I can recommend is that you post this in the IRCservices forums. I'm sure that they have a forum or a mailing list or at least a contact email. 

Common etiquette is to ignore people that ask questions that live elsewhere. You may not get a response past this rtfm.

----------

## Warhead

I have the same problem here. The author told me to 'check the log-file' but there is no log file....

Does anybody know a way, to make ircservices tell me, what exactly it is complaining about? -debug also does not reveal any information.

Regards

Warhead

----------

## GNUtoo

mabe in /var/log/messages

----------

## Warhead

As I said: There is no logfile....

Regards

Warhead

----------

## GNUtoo

 *Warhead wrote:*   

> As I said: There is no logfile....
> 
> Regards
> 
> Warhead

 

if there is no /var/log/messages that mean that you didn't install a system loger:

```
#emerge -av syslog-ng
```

then:

```
#rc-update add syslog-ng default

#/etc/init.d/syslog-ng start
```

----------

## Crymson

I had the same problem with no log file - check your init script.  The start-stop-daemon uses the --quiet switch, so once I removed that, the log file was created and I was able to troubleshoot a bit more.

----------

